# Droid Bluetooth Transfer Issues



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello All, I recently picked up a Motorola Droid. I love the phone but there is one issue that has been bugging me since the day i bought it. I cannot send files from the phone to my computer via bluetooth. I can send pics and videos to my phone from the computer without issue but when going the other direction the droid cancels the transfer at about 50% and reports "The request can not be handled correctly" and the computer displays "The transfer was canceled by the bluetooth device or bluetooth enabled computer". It worked one and only once but the other many times(about 50-75) ive tried it, fail. Does anybody have an idea what the problem is. A google search for the error turns up nothing useful but another unanswered forum of the same problem. thanx in advance.

computer:
The one in my sig. with a Toshiba Bluetooth radio,Windows 7 x64, (and the 1TB seagate died, i exchanged it for a 1.5TB WD)

Droid 
FW 2.1-update1
build no ese81


----------



## jquisgard (Jun 12, 2010)

I know this won't exactly help you but it may help prevent you from wasting more time on the problem. I think the issue lies in the windows bluetooth stack. I have the same problem. It works like a charm when I boot into Ubuntu but I tried for weeks to get windows to accept a file from my phone and all it will do is accept a vcard. leading me to believe its not my phone or BT radio but the way windows works. You may be able to use a different driver, but it didn't help me one bit.


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thats interesting because I did get a succsessful transfer a few days ago, but only one, it has never worked again. Ill have to try Ubuntu tonight. thanx


----------

